# New vet.. Frustrated!



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I took Lion to his new vet today. I chose it because I got great recommendations from 2 people. When I made the appointment, I said I was interested in a vaccine titer. 

When we came in for the appointment, the vet tech asked what I wanted to know about titers. I said Lion was due for his distemper/parvo but I would like to do a titer instead. She gave me a strange look, said okay, and then went to get the vet. A few minutes later, I heard her saying outside the door: "She said she was interested in titers, but I don't think she understands what it is..." 

Then the vet came in and explained to me that they usually do titers on dogs that have reactions or if you have ethical reasons for not vaccinating, and that they are expensive. They never let me explain WHY I wanted a titer. I do not want to over vaccinate my dogs. It seems that the vet tech/vet thought I believed a titer was a cheap replacement for a vaccine. I know that they are expensive, and I was willing to pay for it.

So basically, I was pressured into vaccinating my dog even though I wanted a titer. They really gave me no time to say no before they were examining him and giving him the shot. They gave him a rabies shot as well and pretreated with Benadryl after I asked them to(I knew he was going to get this shot because you can't make exemptions for rabies shots in Oregon).

On another note, the vet was a very nice man but he kind of got on my nerves. He kept asking if Lion was a mix of pomeranian or papillon, and I kept saying that he was just a chihuahua. He also had never heard of ZiwiPeak and tried to get me to buy a de-shedding brush after demonstrating on Lion. I am moving to Portland in June, so I will have to switch vets again anyways. I am just frustrated that I made a huge effort to switch to a vet that I thought would be great, and I came out disappointed. 

Sorry this is so long!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ugh, I would be disgusted Missy. Sorry that happened to you. I'm afraid I would have just picked up Lion and walked on out. There's no excuse for the way you were treated.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know, I considered it but just couldn't bring myself to do it. I was sort of at a loss for words, because they just made me feel so stupid! I don't think that vet has people asking for titers often, because they seemed so confused when I asked for a titer instead of a vaccine.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

When you look for a new vet, maybe try to find one who is holistic. A holistic vet is much more in tune with raw feeding and minimal vaccinations and titers than a conventional vet. They are also more open minded to alternative therapies and supplements.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

that is awful..they totally disregarded what you, the owner, wanted....that would be the last visit for me for sure ! I hope you find a more accepting practice when you move...


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Agreed, yuck on that office! When you move and look for a new vet ask them ahead of your appointment if they are opposed to raw feeding as that is your preference ( unless you are lucky enough to find a holistic vet). When I moved I actually went into several offices unannounced to get a look and see if they were open minded on a holistic approach & feeding. I'm glad I did because I found a lot of duds IMO! My vet is the only thing I miss having moved to paradise!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oops, I made a typo. They only gave him a 3year rabies, and made an appointment for a distemper shot next week. I was planning to cancel the appointment. Do you guys think it would be ok to wait on the titer until June? I think it wouldn't be worth it to find another new vet here when I am moving again in a few months. Or should I just get him the shot and then do a titer next time he is due ?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Honestly; assuming that it's like here where the distemper isn't even required (only rabies is) I wouldn't bother doing either. I mean you CAN for peace of mind; wait until whenever to do the titer. As long as he's had his initial DHPP vaccines; and one after he was 6 months of age; then he should have lifetime immunity. And sure if you want the peace of mind; you can do it; but legally since Distemper isn't a required vaccine; you don't need to do the titer either. The only exceptions I could think of is if you had to board him somewhere or something like that; they might want the proof of immunity. But otherwise I'd save yourself the money and just go blow it on pet accessories instead LOL.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I won't even bother titering my pets TBH. They are covered. I am positive of it. They had their puppy shots. They had their 1 year 'booster'. They are good. For life. I will do rabies in accordance w/ the law. Screw vets. My dog. Not theirs. It is hard when vets pressure you, but I have started printing out articles and giving vets links to video series when they want to bully me into a shot. It usually makes them shut up. I will titer the show/breeding dogs just so I can say definitively they are covered if someone asks, but other than that, to hell with it all lol. My dogs. Screw them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Oops, I made a typo. They only gave him a 3year rabies, and made an appointment for a distemper shot next week. I was planning to cancel the appointment. Do you guys think it would be ok to wait on the titer until June? I think it wouldn't be worth it to find another new vet here when I am moving again in a few months. Or should I just get him the shot and then do a titer next time he is due ?


I'd cancel it. I wouldn't give that vet even one more penny of my money. Especially since he bullied you. You could either titer in June or just skip it. Like Kristi said, I'm sure she is immune and the titer would just be for your own peace of mind. The only vaccine required BY LAW is rabies. You don't have to get the others. Vets just want you to think you do.


----------

